# Personal Leave- Vacation Time?



## embfayre (Apr 4, 2020)

Is anyone able to clarify for me if you can use accrued vacation time with an unpaid personal LOA?  

I've been out using sick time (as directed by HR) and told to call in a few days to discuss whether I needed to go on an LOA, and that if so would be approved with no problem. I did not get a straight answer about the use of accrued time though. At the moment, I have 170 hours combined of personal/vacation time, so this would obviously put my mind at ease over having to take more time off. 

I'll be calling them, of course, but I'd like to weigh my options first. Anyone have firsthand experience with that specific leave type?

(I have a medical concern but no official diagnosis, and am unwilling to see a doctor given the circumstances. Too many cases of Covid-19 in my county. I assume I can't get FMLA without a diagnosis. Hence the Personal LOA.)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes.








						COVID-19 - Unable to get COVID19 LOA?
					

Hello! I am working at store in addition to my full time job. So far, about a month, it has been manageable. But the section of my store has been closed down due to the pandemic and they have shifted my hours to the regular store. I have asthma and am at higher risk of complications if I...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Yetive (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes, you can use vacation time on personal leave


----------



## Bufferine (Apr 5, 2020)

embfayre said:


> Is anyone able to clarify for me if you can use accrued vacation time with an unpaid personal LOA?
> 
> I've been out using sick time (as directed by HR) and told to call in a few days to discuss whether I needed to go on an LOA, and that if so would be approved with no problem. I did not get a straight answer about the use of accrued time though. At the moment, I have 170 hours combined of personal/vacation time, so this would obviously put my mind at ease over having to take more time off.
> 
> ...


Call and ask about a coronavirus vulnerable leave. If you are sick you are supposed to stay home and get paid regardless of being tested or having the virus.  I know TM that are getting paid and not sick because they (said they) came in contact with someone out of the country. Sounds like you are getting screwed. Call 800 828 5850. You will be on hold forever but talk to them.


----------



## StarChicknz (Apr 5, 2020)

Yes you absolutely can use vacation hours while on personal leave.  However.  Your HR CANNOT key those for you.  The vacation has to be keyed from target leave and disability side.  If your hr tries, it will pay you the hours  but then itll take them away the following check when payroll follows up, and itll cause your vacation hours to be in limbo for multiple pay periods (our store learned the hard way and it took 6 months and multiple phone calls to resolve).  Your best bet would be to call target leave and disability,  explain your diagnosis and if your eligible for the vulnerable leave, and if not,  ask them to use your vacation pay at that time.  Know your accruals Before you call, as they can not see your accruals.    For everything else check the thread hardlines master linked as a lot is already covered there. Expect that You'll be on the line for a minimum of an hour, likely two. Be patient and polite when you get there, they're doing the best they can.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Apr 24, 2020)

Has any one been able to use sick time for LOA?


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 24, 2020)

I got a few days but  I didn’t ask for it.  I asked for the days off and was later told “I entered sick time for the days you were out” when I returned. 
Which I was very surprised and thankful for cause I didn’t want to call out, that is why I asked for the days off in advance.
it wasn’t LOA, only 4 days.


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 25, 2020)

NightStocker said:


> Has any one been able to use sick time for LOA?



I was on paid 30 day leave (over 65) called target hr 800 number and extended till 5-30 using sick time based on average hours.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 25, 2020)

Noiinteam said:


> I was on paid 30 day leave (over 65) called target hr 800 number and extended till 5-30 using sick time based on average hours.


Glad to hear it.  I think that is ver honorable of Target to offer.


----------

